# Qui connaît "L'effet Larsen" ?



## powerbook867 (4 Mai 2003)

Qui connaît "L'effet Larsen" , et comment y remédier ?

Ca le fait sur le TI 867 uniquement sous OS X apparemment et depuis peu.

Merci de vos réponses constructives...


----------



## powerbook867 (4 Mai 2003)

Je suis vraiment étonné que personne ne connaisse " l'effet Larsen " !


----------



## FatMike (4 Mai 2003)

Si tu nous expliquais en quoi ça consiste...

FatMike


----------



## dedoli (4 Mai 2003)

Effet Larsen: sifflement aigü dû à un effet de résonance entre une source sonore (un haut-parleur) et une source de recueil sonore (un micro)
Par contre, dans ton cas, je ne vois pas...
Si tu nous expliquait


----------



## ficelle (4 Mai 2003)

ça peut arriver lorsque tu actives l'entrée micro interne en "passthru" !
sinon, ferme la bouche, ça doit etre les bagues sur tes dents !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * ça peut arriver lorsque tu actives l'entrée micro interne en "passthru" !
sinon, ferme la bouche, ça doit etre les bagues sur tes dents ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## powerbook867 (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * ça peut arriver lorsque tu actives l'entrée micro interne en "passthru" !
sinon, ferme la bouche, ça doit etre les bagues sur tes dents ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, FICELLE, malgré la dent que tu as contre moi ( c'est sans doute à cause de mes bagues en or ), je dois quand même te remercier pour ton message qui m'a permis de solutionner mon problème. En effet, j'ai débranché le microphone interne ( qui etait branché, je ne sais pourquoi, sans doute par défaut ) et je n'ai plus d'effet Larsen. Je dois quand même te dire que j'avais bouté sur mon disque FW avec le même OS 10.2.5 ( copy carbone cloner ) et que là je n'avais rien malgré qu'il fût sur le microphone interne dans l'icone son de paramètre system. A rien n'y comprendre ! )

Pour ceux qui ne savaient pas ce qu'était l'effet Larsen :

C'est un phénomène auto-oscillatoire qui peut se produire dans un système acoustique comportant par exemple un haut-parleur, un microphone et un amplificateur.
J'avais par moment un son aigü hyper strident quand je bougeais malencontreusement la feuille de papier qui protège mon clavier. Le bruit se situait au niveau de la grille gauche près du clavier. Même effet Larsen quand je rabaissais l'écran à environ 2cm de la fermeture. Si je le laissais dans cette position, l'effet Larsen continuait sans arrêt. LE PIRE: quand je posais mes deux mains à 3 ou 4 cm de la feuille de papier posé sur le clavier, se produisait l'horrible strident effet Larsen !! Pour peu, j'aurais pu penser que j'avais du magnétisme dans les mains....
Tout cela se faisait quand le volume son était élevé à partir du 3/4 et jusqu'à 100 pour 100. En dessous pas d'effet Larsen ( microphone ouvert ) ou alors trop faible pour que je puisse l'entendre.

J'ai vraiment pris peur au début de ce bruit que je ne comprenais pas, je pensais mon TI867 foutu après 4 mois d'utilisation intensive. A présent, je peux continuer à dire que ce titanium est une machine fantastique !!!!!


----------

